

YouTube Gaming - uptown
https://gaming.youtube.com/coming_soon

======
axg
Relevant blog post: [http://youtube-global.blogspot.ca/2015/06/a-youtube-
built-fo...](http://youtube-global.blogspot.ca/2015/06/a-youtube-built-for-
gamers.html)

------
babuskov
So, this is going to be a Twitch competitor?

